# Help Identify



## Pizza (Feb 2, 2018)

I bought a Prana tonight for $150 it was sold to me as a rhombus piranhas but I don't know much more than that about it can anybody please help me identify this piranha is its exact type ..now how do I add a picture on here ...???


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Click "use full editor" under the fast reply box, under the post window that comes up is an "attachments" section....


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

NO pic , edit it


----------



## Pizza (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys I'm sorry if I can't get the picture app for my cell phone anyway it turned out to be a black rhombus piranhas he is about six and a half inch from nose to base of tail I paid 150 on him how do you guys think I did also this is the second day in the tank and I don't think he's eating any of the feeder fish I put in


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Pizza said:


> Hey guys I'm sorry if I can't get the picture app for my cell phone anyway it turned out to be a black rhombus piranhas he is about six and a half inch from nose to base of tail I paid 150 on him how do you guys think I did also this is the second day in the tank and I don't think he's eating any of the feeder fish I put in


Well you should do some reading before you got fish ,buddy.
Feeders are not really good food source for fish , use shrimp ,fillets, beef heart ,smelt better yet pellets,However you can feed him feeders from time to time but only if you have hospital tank(good filtration ,add meds like melafix and pimafix) and quarantine them for 10-14 days before feeding him . 
Why not to use feeders when Piranhas are such and agressive fish ? Well , feeders from stores are crowded in poor conditions, which leads to itches and illnesses , which you dont want to pass on to your fish . Dont ask me how i know that , lol. 
On other hand , since he is new he wont eat right away , turn off light for few days and let him get used to his new tank ,let him stretch out and see surroundings , then after 2-3 days try to feed him . Dont worry about couple days without food , piranhas can go weeks without food so he will be ok . 
Myne is little smaller then yours but he is fed once or twice a week , and very shy but he will grow out into monster .

BTW how big is tank , and how is it setup?


----------



## Pizza (Feb 2, 2018)

I have him in a 55 gallon aquarium. He has like a white stone sand as a substrate he has a 80 gallon air pump in there with two air stones he has a 80 gallon back hanging filter Marineland he has a Fluval LED light with multi colors and for plants I have it planted out really well he loves to hide and all the plants I got

I have him in a 55 gallon aquarium. He has like a white stone sand as a substrate he has a 80 gallon air pump in there with two air stones he has a 80 gallon back hanging filter Marineland he has a Fluval LED light with multi colors and for plants I have it planted out really well he loves to hide and all the plants I got

Another reason I'm confused is my 3-inch red bellies they eat anything I put in a tank all day long it's amazing how much they eat they eat 3 times a day 4 times a day

Also the pet store was just feeding him feeders as they were dying or fish that died in the tanks I think


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Pizza said:


> I have him in a 55 gallon aquarium. He has like a white stone sand as a substrate he has a 80 gallon air pump in there with two air stones he has a 80 gallon back hanging filter Marineland he has a Fluval LED light with multi colors and for plants I have it planted out really well he loves to hide and all the plants I got
> 
> I have him in a 55 gallon aquarium. He has like a white stone sand as a substrate he has a 80 gallon air pump in there with two air stones he has a 80 gallon back hanging filter Marineland he has a Fluval LED light with multi colors and for plants I have it planted out really well he loves to hide and all the plants I got
> 
> ...


My reds are way agressive then rhomb, but they are in group and he is alone . Give him time and see. Mine hides behind heater and filter outflow so i barely see him , although when lights are off i see his shiny belly swimming in distance as king but my tank has black sand with black back and single small plant . 
Id upgrade filtration if i were you , 4x volume of tank would be good start plus 55gall will be good as temporary house , if you have room and finances upgrade to 75 or better yet 90gall tank , try shrimp soaked in vitachem , after few feedings youll see how reds/rhomb colors will get vivid.


----------



## Pizza (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey man I was amazing advice my email is allentowntreasures at gmail.com if you ever want to email me I'll send you pictures that way I can't seem to upload them from my phone on here


----------



## Pizza (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys my Prana eat my black piranha eat tonight after 4 days or 3 days or whatever he ate I am so happy oh my God


----------



## Pizza (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys I have tears in my eyes myproana ate a few hours ago for the first time


----------

